# New front bumper finally here, with LEDs, page 5!



## matteeee (Mar 5, 2007)

So, today I picked up my new front..
The A8-grille is still to come, as is color =) Just test mounted it today to see how it fits.



















Also tried to remove the front bumper without removing the wheels - piece of cake!








The old bumper removed


----------



## TTmarlin (Mar 18, 2008)

cant wait to see the finished result


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

You ll like the results...good luck


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

looks like a good fit, the colour match is slightly off though :wink:


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

looking good man i was due to have my new one fitted today at the TT Shop but sprayshop didn't finish it in time so mine being done next friday i'm having the carline with w12 grill.  http://www.thettshop.co.uk/exterior.asp ... uct=710580


----------



## robertsm66 (Mar 16, 2008)

Looks great, are you going V8 or W12 Grill ?

If you don't mind me asking, where did you get it from and how much ?


----------



## robertsm66 (Mar 16, 2008)

Looks great, are you going V8 or W12 Grill ?

If you don't mind me asking, where did you get it from and how much ?

Also, how much (if any) did it decrease the front ground clearance. I have a steep drive, which prevents me lowering my vehicle to much.


----------



## robertsm66 (Mar 16, 2008)

Looks great, are you going V8 or W12 Grill ?

If you don't mind me asking, where did you get it from and how much ?

Also, how much (if any) did it decrease the front ground clearance. I have a steep drive, which prevents me lowering my vehicle to much.


----------



## robertsm66 (Mar 16, 2008)

Sorry problem with my connection / forum - I didn't really post the same thing three times.

The bumper is nice though !


----------



## matteeee (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks all...
Right now Im looking at a V8-grille, since I dont think I will keep it OEM anyway..

http://srs-tec.de/cars/Audi/TT-8N/Front ... ::112.html Sells this bumper, but I bought it in Sweden.

The front is approx. 1 inch lower than the OEM 225 bumper. (Looking at how much it goes down from the OEM fitting points underneath.

BartonTT: The Carline bumper loooks really nice, I like the fog-lights alot!


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

whats the finish like on it and how thick is the fibreglass, do like that bumper out of all the aftermarket ones, but im abit dubious about the fibreglass situation, taking off a good quality bumper and replacing it with fibreglass :?


----------



## laazy (Apr 2, 2008)

Looks great matteeee 

What Swedish company did you get it from?


----------



## matteeee (Mar 5, 2007)

jutty said:


> whats the finish like on it and how thick is the fibreglass, do like that bumper out of all the aftermarket ones, but im abit dubious about the fibreglass situation, taking off a good quality bumper and replacing it with fibreglass :?


It is roughly 3mm thick. The finish is hard to tell before paintjob, but I believe it feels good. The fit was really good and I am satisfied anyway. Fibreglass is fibreglass, but weÂ´ll see... So far so good 



laazy said:


> What Swedish company did you get it from?


Got it from KS Carstyling in NynÃ¤shamn. A bit of trouble with the shipment, but Samir @ KS C helped out and answered emails as soon as he could. Wouldnt hesitate to buy more things from them..


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

I like that bumper a lot


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Just wondering how this project in going a week later i had my new carline bumper fitted on friday, i am very happy with mine just a paint shade issue to sort out.  
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=114530


----------



## matteeee (Mar 5, 2007)

barton TT said:


> Just wondering how this project in going a week later i had my new carline bumper fitted on friday, i am very happy with mine just a paint shade issue to sort out.
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=114530


Ooh, I really like that!! The fog-lights are great!

My bumper is at the paint shop since this monday, but he had his hands full, so maybe next week he could squeeze it in 
Painted the lower "diffuser-thingy" today myself.. YouÂ´ll see later 
Also picked up two 20mm spacers for my rear wheels today!!
Wihoo


----------



## Mici (Sep 25, 2006)

Problems on posting and then double posting. Sorry. 

Mici


----------



## Mici (Sep 25, 2006)

Looks like SRS-Tec front bumper to me.  Got mine about a year ago and was shocked on how well it fitted right out of the box. Never seen fiberglas parts that fits this good and I have pretty tight specses for my cars and parts fitting. Was the fitting on yours spot-on too?

I also added some carbon fiber in the side openings on the bumper.

I still think this is the best looking single-frame bumper, this and the Rieger one.

Here's a pic to get you inspirated on getting it painted asap. 









Mici


----------



## matteeee (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi Mici!
It sure is the SRS-Tech! And the fit was all to my satisfaction straight from the box.

No need to put more pressure on me, I took it to the paint shop a week ago, but he had lots to do.. Getting it back this week if all goes as planned..

I see yours has the "alien"-flaps on it. I didnt want them 

Do you have a close up on the added carbon fibre? Looks nice!!!
Edit, saw your pics! Looks stunning!!!


----------



## matteeee (Mar 5, 2007)

Got it from the paint shop yesterday.. Fitting it today (but still missing the A8-grille).. Will post some pics later on..


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

matteeee said:


> Got it from the paint shop yesterday.. Fitting it today (but still missing the A8-grille).. Will post some pics later on..


Look forward to seeing it why not go for the W12 grill much nicer.


----------



## matteeee (Mar 5, 2007)

Im looking to get the satinschwarz (satin black) grille, and afaik it is only available in the A8 6- and 8-cylinder version?

Anyone got good pics of all the different grilles?
I know "standard A8 vs W12 vs S8" but not the satin black or the platinum grau (grey) or just grau (just grey) or stein grau (stone grey)..

There are also two satin black ones:
4E0 853 651 B and another with a C in the end.

B is for "quattro" and C is "quattro + PR-T42+1C4" whatever that means!??! =)


----------



## matteeee (Mar 5, 2007)

Well, here it is, still without grille though.... will come soon..









I really like it!


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Looking good.


----------



## matteeee (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks mate, as do yours  Would be nice to put them next to eachother and see the difference


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Looking good matteee, are you keeping the A8 grill standard? I think with your colour car, it would look fantastic in gloss black rather than the chrome! Do a photoshop of it and see what you think.


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Looking sweet!


----------



## matteeee (Mar 5, 2007)

Naresh said:


> Looking good matteee, are you keeping the A8 grill standard? I think with your colour car, it would look fantastic in gloss black rather than the chrome! Do a photoshop of it and see what you think.


Im all with you, dont like the crome on "my" colour.. Not too good at PS (I know some, but not how to put an A8-grille in there  )

Another pic from the side:









Also, 20mm spacers on rear..  Does alot for the right look!


----------



## Mici (Sep 25, 2006)

Yep, looks good even in darker color than mine.  Sad thing that you have to take it off again to squeeze the grille in. :? Yea, I got mine with aliens cause I was thinking I wouldn't have to switch between the bumpers for the yearly inspection, as cars with Xenon lights need to have aliens by the law here in Finland. They aren't even working on my car right now.

I just managed to scrape my rear bumper yesterday on a flower bench. I was so pissed of that I couldn't even check out the damage but walk straight in to my house and to the fridge for ummm.. cool off.  Now I have to paint that sucker again and few of my CF canards took some hit so I have to make new ones. That's what you get when you don't think what you're doing...

Update us with new pics when you get your grille on, I'm intrested to see how it looks after that. 

Mici


----------



## a13xbb (Jan 27, 2007)

Any finished pics of the bumper with grill.............................


----------



## matteeee (Mar 5, 2007)

Coming... still waiting for the grille to come  Hold on


----------



## matteeee (Mar 5, 2007)

Finally here, and still some pieces missing (the reg plate plastic holder)..
Bur you see the look of it =)









HDR in the sun









South of Sweden is wonderful in the spring.









And the rear too..


----------



## dermy (Jan 11, 2008)

were did you get it from very nice


----------



## johnharte (Feb 2, 2008)

That looks sweet.....


----------



## matteeee (Mar 5, 2007)

dermy said:


> were did you get it from very nice


A local dealer in Sweden, but it is a SRS-Tec front bumper and a OEM Audi A8 quattro grille (sprayed in matte black by me..)



johnharte said:


> That looks sweet.....


Thanks mate, I like it too


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Very nice mate glad you are almost sorted now.


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Any close up pics, square on etc. to show what it looks like a little better. Looks good but would be nice to get a better view of the bumper itself.


----------



## matteeee (Mar 5, 2007)

barton TT said:


> Very nice mate glad you are almost sorted now.


Thanx mate, only the last bits left  Easy details...



Author Message
elrao
said:


> Any close up pics, square on etc. to show what it looks like a little better. Looks good but would be nice to get a better view of the bumper itself.


I will see what I can do, rain today, but later...


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Hmmm, not much change out of Â£500 once it is delivered, + cost of the A8 grille on top of that )and spraying!!).


----------



## matteeee (Mar 5, 2007)

elrao said:


> Hmmm, not much change out of Â£500 once it is delivered, + cost of the A8 grille on top of that )and spraying!!).


Huh? I payed more like Â£350 + grille and paint job....


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

matteeee said:


> elrao said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm, not much change out of Â£500 once it is delivered, + cost of the A8 grille on top of that )and spraying!!).
> ...


Shipping to the UK is over Â£100 alone!


----------



## matteeee (Mar 5, 2007)

Now I have fitted the LEDs aswell... Yummie..


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Well done matteeee,

Black grill and the led's... Very nice indeed!! 8) 8) 8) 8)

Regards,

Martin


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

matteeee said:


> Now I have fitted the LEDs aswell... Yummie..


Stupid web filter at work won't let me view it


----------



## matteeee (Mar 5, 2007)

elrao said:


> matteeee said:
> 
> 
> > Now I have fitted the LEDs aswell... Yummie..
> ...


Tried my sginature hot link? More pics there... (none on the LEDs yet, but hold on..)


----------



## matteeee (Mar 5, 2007)

Here you go:

Shut off, stealth..









On, in full sun-light









Both sides in full sun-light:









Crappy pic from the darkness of my garage..









Sorry for the car not being washed right now...


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

I really like that front end!!!! :wink: 8)

The satin grill/surround and close mesh lower gills look very stealth!! 

Why do R8 and other Audi running lights look so bright during the day too? :?

Regards,

Martin


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

I really like the contrasting "silver" piece at the bottom, shame my car is silver tho! LOL


----------



## matteeee (Mar 5, 2007)

Mac - cos they are 10mm LEDs or something like that. These are just small ones... Maybe IÂ´ll have a go with bigger some time, but for now I am satisfied with the stealth look when they are turned off..

elrao: thanks.. You could do it the other way around, contrasting darker color maybe..?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I had emailed them but I'm trying to work out how much this would come to for a uk delivery.

Can't see a price for the A8 grill? Am I missing it....

How much you reckon for a decent sprayer to fit/spray?


----------



## matteeee (Mar 5, 2007)

Hark: Where are you looking for the A8 grille?? Who did you e-mail? Since the A8 grille is an OEM Audi product (for the A8) i bought it at an Audi dealer / spare parts shop in Germany (cheaper than in Sweden). Cost me â‚¬179, but didnt get the reg plate plastic holder. Had to order this from Audi in Sweden....

I payed SEK 2500 (approx. Â£200) for the spraying of the bumper. The grille I did myself..


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

liking the front bumper and led strip. like it how the leds are more spaced out


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I was looking at the site you gave mate. Have emailed them re prices.

Could pick up the A8 grill from AUdi up the road, hadn't thought of that. Is the grill a perfect fit for the bumper?


----------



## K17 SXY (Apr 11, 2008)

Spot on grill.. It looks much meaner than standard. How did you wire the LEDS in? I've got mine in the boot waiting to get on and fit them. :?


----------



## matteeee (Mar 5, 2007)

The OEM A8 (2007- ) grille is a perfect fit, yes!! The dealer with the bumper (in Sweden anyway) didnÂ´t sell any grilles for this at all.. Audi is the place to go..

I wired the LEDs to the front fog lights, and disconnected the cable to the OEM fog lights.. Works perfect, and gives me an on/off switch from inside without to much effort


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Just used currency converter and reckon by time Ive done bumper+grill+shipping+Â£200 spraying its going to be over Â£800.

Euro exchange rate has changed since I last looked 600 euros = Â£471 :roll:

Was expecting more like Â£400


----------



## grantsmith (May 29, 2008)

does the bumper have slots for the headlamp washers?


----------



## grantsmith (May 29, 2008)

id love to see some pics of the LEDS....


----------



## grantsmith (May 29, 2008)

id love to see some pics of the LEDS....


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

grantsmith said:


> does the bumper have slots for the headlamp washers?


Its an option 20 Euro more I think.


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

I must be getting old I dont like it? :?

Great to see new idea's and different looks though :wink:


----------



## matteeee (Mar 5, 2007)

grantsmith said:


> id love to see some pics of the LEDS....


Look at page 5??

Stub: Thanx, not all can have the same taste, so youÂ´re maybe not that old, just different  (Or, maybe IÂ´m getting old aswell, almost 30... yikes)


----------



## matteeee (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## grantsmith (May 29, 2008)

where can you get those LED light from? how much?
how do you wire them up?

someone should make some TT headlamps with leds in like the A5


----------



## matteeee (Mar 5, 2007)

grantsmith said:


> where can you get those LED light from? how much?
> how do you wire them up?
> 
> someone should make some TT headlamps with leds in like the A5


Bought them from a local supplier in Sweden, cheap!! 
Wired them to the oem fogs (and broke the curcuit to the oem bulbs).

Someone did...almost..
There are coming after market head lights to older Audis (A3, A4) with this look, search for "devil eyes". Havent seen them for TT yet anyway...


----------



## matteeee (Mar 5, 2007)

And a new pic from yesterday - with best regards to "Mici". Hope his car (same color, same front bumper) will be "healed" soon!!


----------

